# Wrote a piano piece. Looking for constructive feedback....................



## OscoBosco (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I find it really good, almost like a piano sonata from Medtner, but I am no musician, so I cannot offer any professional comments


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I enjoyed listening.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

this fits into a category a friend of mine calls, "piano porn." not that there's anything wrong with porn, but...what exactly were you trying to accomplish with this piece? was it written just as a virtuosic showcase? how do you think about its form and content?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

I do think you've managed to capture some 'surface essence' of the styles you are imitating, so that's a terrific start!

I am also interested in how you have decided to structure the composition harmonically. How much do you think about the underlying harmonic movement on the macro level? How does that influence sections, sentences, phrases that you write? How much do you think about the consistency and cohesiveness of a composition and how much are you trying to either achieve or avoid that in this piece?


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Incredibly enjoyable piano writing. You really understand the instrument


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2018)

Looks like OscoBosco has been banned. Probably won't be able to check on any feedback unless you post it on his youtube page now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Any idea why OscoBosco was banned?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2018)

KenOC said:


> Any idea why OscoBosco was banned?


There are several reasons why someone can be banned. Extreme and regular trolling, spambots are banned, posting porn would probably get someone banned, if someone is posting severely threatening things on the forum then I guess that can get them banned too.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't noticed any dicey posts by OscoBosco. Of course, they could have been posted and deleted, I guess.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2018)

It seems like an odd thing to do, but it could be that he got himself permanently banned so that people come and interact with him more on his youtube page than on this forum, making his youtube channel bigger. Seems like both a clever and stupid thing to do at the same time....


----------

